# Rondavoo



## ratman (Dec 19, 2014)

Is it to early to ask when the chehaw rondavoo will be. I think itshould be soon?


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 19, 2014)

2nd weekend of Jan ....


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 19, 2014)

Jan. 9,10&11. Come join us!


----------



## ratman (Dec 22, 2014)

Good deal . When do some of the folks start setting up teepees would like to watch if could. Always have a good time and meet good folks. Thanks for info.


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 22, 2014)

I will be setting up canvas the weekend before. I will set up a tipi and a lean-to at the front gate on the 29th.


----------



## snarlinbear (Dec 27, 2014)

*snarlinbear*

Looked for more info on the Chehaw.org website and on the net and could find nothing.  Are ya aware where I can find registration, program, and other info?  Also how many participants and visitors are normal?   Might be one I can make.  Thanks.


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 27, 2014)

My apologies. We are in the process of changing our website so we can make quick adjustments. Pm me and I can give more info. snarlinbear - pm sent.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 28, 2014)

Might bring my son to this, where can I get more information from


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Might bring my son to this, where can I get more information from



This is a pre 1840 Living History event , there will be several of us demonstrating life and events from that period , some on down and sit a spell with us , you and your family will enjoy it fer sure ....there is tons of knowledge floating around this event and folks more than happy to share it ....

and Nicks bark is much worse than his bite ....


----------



## kwayne (Jan 2, 2015)

Will there be any Indian artifact experts there?


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 2, 2015)

kwayne said:


> Will there be any Indian artifact experts there?



yep ...


----------



## kwayne (Jan 4, 2015)

I plan to bring a piece over there that appears to be some kind of fired clay. Anybody in particular I should look for?


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 5, 2015)

Look for Chehawknapper ....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 6, 2015)

Trying to find a list of events, or going's on, but having no luck. I know you said you were workin' on the website. This might be the year we get to make it, but we would like to know what all there is to see, what it will cost and so on. Any info would be most helpful. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 6, 2015)

I didn't get to go last year ... but I sure hope to make it this year ... I meet several of the fine GON members last time .... going to be looking to meet more of the good folks here on GON ... if you see the fellow in the avatar at the left ... holler if'n you will ...


----------



## chehawknapper (Jan 7, 2015)

The event is free with regular admission of $3 & $2. There is not a schedule of events but demos and competitions are ongoing throughout the day. A camp crier will call out competitions. Usually, rifle and tomahawk on Saturday with archery on Sunday. Sometimes there is a second hawk throw on Sunday as well.


----------



## dh88 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hope to make it at least one day.will anyone have hawk handles for sale?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 8, 2015)

I found this flyer with information.
This is a fine event. 

Donnie, there is generally all kinds of iron, leather, pelts, crafts, knives, hawks and supplies for sale at really good prices.


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 8, 2015)

Location address ?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 9, 2015)

skiff23 said:


> Location address ?



Just North of Albany
105 Chehaw Park Rd, Albany, GA 31701


----------



## Ga Waters (Jan 10, 2015)

Just got back . Great gathering. Thanks to the partisipant with the cool alligator gar ear things who helped pick a new hawk.Somebody please post the results of the shooting contest.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 10, 2015)

My son, granddaughter and I went, and had a great time looking at all of the re-enactor camps, and talking with them. It was a good afternoon.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 10, 2015)

They had a really good camp/village there today !!  Pretty good crowd and the weather wasn't to cold ... good to see some old friends and to meet some new ones!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Kawaliga said:


> My son, granddaughter and I went, and had a great time looking at all of the re-enactor camps, and talking with them. It was a good afternoon.





BriarPatch99 said:


> They had a really good camp/village there today !!  Pretty good crowd and the weather wasn't to cold ... good to see some old friends and to meet some new ones!



Hate i missed y'all. Me and the wife got there about 3pm and visited with some old friends and walked around. I did come home with a knife.


----------



## kwayne (Jan 11, 2015)

Me and my wife spent a couple of hours walking, listening, and talking to some of the folks there. It was very educational and we certainly enjoyed it. Also got to spend about 15 minutes with Chehawknapper who identified an artifact that I have. That made the trip worth it by itself.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2015)

Did my standard, bought sharp pointy stuff. Saw Nic, Ben, Todd, Nuge an their setups. Met briarpatch, saw Stalker an lil Stalker, bamer, an some I cain remember. Saw Bill's finished deer shirt. Talked wid Colbert of Live Free or Die. Was a good trip, good trip.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 11, 2015)

It was great meeting the one and only Hankus...  Rhbama3 ... we had to leave about the time you got there ... hate missing meeting you ... Saw Stalker and Little Staker ... came out from under the big pine ... Nuge, Todd, Neal and his wife ... saw Ben and Wife... never did get to see Bill's shirt... meet the lady(who wears the bustier style dress) and her husband ... I hate it when names leave me so quickly... Nic , Jodi & Randy & boys... The young black girl with the big dog(dang that dog is as big as a horse!) ... there was a young guy walking around with plaid skirt on (paper photographer was taking some shots) ... said the plaid would be in the paper...  

I did take a few photos that I'll post in a while...

Had to take three baths to get the smoke off when I got home ... talk about smoked meat!! I know what a ham in a smoke house feels like now!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 11, 2015)

I too was looking for Bill's shirt. I didn't stay very long. Said hey to Ben and Nuge.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 11, 2015)

Selfbow ... couldn't  remember what your new name was ... It was good to meet you ...

I am posting a few photos in a another thread ...


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 11, 2015)

I was there. I kept my shirt clean by staying away from the skinning demo. But there was a gal that might put us to shame.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 11, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Hate i missed y'all. Me and the wife got there about 3pm and visited with some old friends and walked around. I did come home with a knife.



We looked for you Robert. We left and went to the zoo about 2:00.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2015)

Hankus said:


> Did my standard, bought sharp pointy stuff. Saw Nic, Ben, Todd, Nuge an their setups. Met briarpatch, saw Stalker an lil Stalker, bamer, an some I cain remember. Saw Bill's finished deer shirt. Talked wid Colbert of Live Free or Die. Was a good trip, good trip.


Colbert was there?!?!?! dangitdangitdangit!


----------

